# "Total Transformation" System ?



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

I keep hearing these radio ads for the "total transformation" system of discipline. I'm just curious as to what kind of system this is? I'm not considering buying it, I guess I'm just curious, it makes these outrageous claims to turn around your child's behavior with "No Yelling, No fighting" so I'm wondering what amazing system they could really have come up with.

Anyone know anything about it? They have a website: http://www.thetotaltransformation.com/ All of their claims are very vague - though it sounds like pretty far from gentle discipline describing kids as 'mouthy', etc.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

It sure sounds like a warden manual....


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I've seen those ads too, there's something really scary about it but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

I ran a search but found no reviews or discussions of the program.


----------



## obsydianfae (Sep 20, 2008)

Did you buy the program? I have been considering it.


----------

